# [OT] [Hardware] Kaufempfehlung für Tastatur gesucht[closed]

## Marlo

Hi @,

ich habe eine schöne alte Cherry-Tastatur - ehemals von Bull ausgeliefert - auf deren Tasten nicht nur die deutsche Belegung zu sehen ist, sondern die auch auf der unteren Seite die amerikanischen Zeichen mit sehen lassen. Ein unschätzbarer Vorteil, wie sich jeder denken kann. Darüber hinaus ist die Verarbeitungsqualität natürlich überragend.

Leider gehen die Tasten so langsam über den Jordan. Ich hatte noch eine zweite Tastatur, sozusagen als Ersatzteillager, aber die ist jetzt aufgebraucht und reguläre Ersatzteile gibt es natürlich seit etlichen Jahren nicht mehr.

Jetzt war ich in verschiedenen Läden und habe mir das neuzeitliche Angebot an Tastaturen angesehen und war, gelinde gesagt, mehr als entteuscht. Auch die Produkte von Cherry sind, im Vergleich zudem was ich jetzt habe, nicht mehr optimal.

Also final gefragt, gibt es - und wenn ja wo - Tastaturen mit den beschriebenen Eigenschaften und in der "alten" Qualität ?

Herzlichen Dank

Ma

----------

## bll0

Also ich hab eine der neueren Cherrys und will nie wieder was anderes. Ob deine jetzt besser ist, weiß nicht. Bei meiner neuen Cherry kann ich das Ding aber auch aufmachen und säubern, "ölen" oder ähnliches. Vielleicht geht das mit deiner ja auch, aber ich hab noch keine Tastatur gesehen die beide Tastaturbelegungen anzeigt...

Alternativ, vielleicht aber auch schon getan: Befrag das allwissende Google oder Ebay...

Gruß,

-A-

----------

## Marlo

Danke für den Tipp @Azazel_7.

Ma

----------

## Kleini

Also Fujitsu Siemens hat solche Tastaturen, zumindest als Beilage bei einigen Rechnern wie ich das gesehen habe. Aber ob die die auch einzeln verkaufen, dass weiß ich leider nicht.

----------

## mondauge

Ob es sowas überhaupt noch gibt? Ich hab mir auf jeden Fall wieder ne Tastatur von Cherry gekauft, die unter Linux prima funktioniert (inkl. der Multimedia Tasten) und zwar die Cherry CyMotion Master XPress. Is zwar nicht die billigste aber ich bin echt zufrieden.

Hier im Forum hab ich schon mal n Bericht zu der Tastatur geschrieben (allerdings auf englisch), deswegen verkneif ich mir das jetzt mal  :Smile: 

mondauge

----------

## Ragin

Also ich muss sagen das (meiner Meinung nach) die einzig wahren Tastaturen Logitech Tastaturen sind. Dabei ist es eigentlich egal ob die dir die billige Version oder die teureren kaufst. Vom Tastenbett her sind alle sehr gut. Im Gegensatz zu den Cherry Tastaturen merkt man die Tasten noch beim Blind schreiben und tippt nicht ständig auf irgendwelche Tasten rings um die Taste die mein eigentlich treffen wollte und es gibt keine sinnlosen Funktionstasten wo eigentlich Tab/Shift/ShiftLock und Strg sein sollten. Gerade bei diesen MultiFunktionsCherry Tastaturen ist das (meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach) eine absolute Katastrophe.

Es gibt auch Plugins für xmms wo du die Multimedia-Funktionen nutzen kannst (gibt vielleicht auch mehr, aber ich brauch nicht mehr  :Smile: ).

Außerdem sind die Tastaturen stabil und halten auch schnelles, aggressives abgetippse aus ohne hängen zu bleiben oder das Tastenausfälle entstehen.

Von der Höhenverstellbarkeit sind diese auch sehr angenehm zu schreiben und haben eine schöne weiche Form.

Außerdem klicken sie recht leise  :Smile: .

----------

## Lenz

Also ich bin auch Anhänger des Cherry-Lagers. Aber wirklich zufrieden bin ich nur mit der Comfort-Line von Cherry. Die billigeren Tastaturen sind nicht mit Federn gelagert und da gehen die Tasten relativ schnell kaputt. Das ist bei der Comfort-Line anders. Okay, auf Multimediatasten verzichte ich; aber das tue ich auch gerne, für mich ist das eher Schnick-Schnack als dass die irgendeinen wirklichen Nutzen hätten.

Mein WG-Mitbewohner hat sich letztens eine Logitech-Tastatur gekauft. Von der bin ich allerdings nicht besonders überzeugt. Okay, die Tasten sind ja noch ganz gut positioniert und lassen sich gut drücken... aber statt F1 steht auf der Tasten z.B. Hilfe, statt F4 Systemsteuerung... was soll sowas? Das sieht mir sehr nach DAU-Tastatur aus. F1 ist nicht unbedingt Hilfe, Systemsteuerung? Was ist das? Sowas hab ich auf meinem PC nicht *G*. Später hab ich dann zwar entdeckt, dass F1, F4 etc. zwar an der Seite an den Tasten steht, aber dafür muss man dann nach jedem Boot erstmal eine spezielle "F"-Taste drücken, damit man die F-Tasten verwenden kann.

Dann doch lieber eine Tastatur ohne Schnick-Schnack und dafür seriös.

----------

## makukasutota

Ich habe eine Logitech Tastatur. Leider auch mit einem F-Tasten an/aus Schalter. Sonst ist sie eigentlich ganz okay. Falls ich irgendwann aber wieder eine neue brauche, hole ich mir evtl. eine Cherry.

Btw.: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die F-Tasten Taste beim Booten automatisch zu aktivieren, so ähnlich wie beim Nummernblock?

----------

## DooMi

also ich habe mir vor nem monat ein komplett neues system gegoennt und passend zum schwarzen tower eine schwarze standard cherry bestellt.

und ich kann nur sagen sie rockt. der anschlag ist perfekt. kein schnickschnak (ausser halt die windows keys) und man sieht den dreck nicht sofort  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

Oh ja, die Windowstaste ist auch das Manko meiner Tastatur. Die nächste Tastatur die ich mir kaufen werde wird dann eine mit Tux-Taste sein  :Smile: .

----------

## Marlo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "...schwarze standard cherry..." 
> 
> "Aber wirklich zufrieden bin ich nur mit der Comfort-Line von Cherry." 
> ...

 

Jo, schönen Dank für die Tipps. Werde mir mal die:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Comfort-Line von Cherry
> 
> Cherry CyMotion Master XPress

 

genauer ansehen und natürlich bei den

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Logitech Tastaturen 
> 
> Fujitsu Siemens 

 

vorbeischauen. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "Die nächste Tastatur die ich mir kaufen werde wird dann eine mit Tux-Taste sein. "

 

Ja, daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Ich glaube gesehen zu haben, dass es diese Taste einzeln gibt. Aber wo war das noch ? Werde mal ein bischen googlen gehen.

Danke nochmal an Alle !!

----------

## Robelix

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Oh ja, die Windowstaste ist auch das Manko meiner Tastatur. Die nächste Tastatur die ich mir kaufen werde wird dann eine mit Tux-Taste sein .

 

Ich mußte kürzlich feststellen, daß die Pingu-Tastaturen anscheinend nur eine limited Edition waren, und sind praktisch nicht mehr aufzutreiben sind.   :Sad: 

Aber eine schwarze und ansonsten ganz normale Cherry G83 ohne Spielereien macht sich auch ganz gut - Die Tasten mit den komischen Zeichen in der untersten Reihe kann man ja auf Alt/AltGr umbelegen, dann erwischt man nicht dauernd die Falsche...

Ich hätte auch noch eine der legendären, absolut unkaputtbaren, 3,5 kg schweren, 15 Jahre alten IBM-Tastaturen herumliegen. Eigentlich das Beste was je gebaut wurde, der einzige Nachteil ist, daß sie sehr laut klappert - so laut, daß es richtig nervt.

Überhaupt ist der Tastaturkauf heutzutage nicht mehr so leicht. Ein vor nicht allzulanger Zeit in einem dieser "Geiz ist Blöd"-Märkte geführtes Gespräch lief etwa so:

Robelix: Ich suche eine Tastatur ohne diesen ganzen Zusatz-Tasten-Kram. Am Besten eine Cherry.

Verkäufer: Tut mir leid, von Gericom haben wir keine Tastaturen.

Robelix: Eine Gericom würde ich auch nicht kaufen.

Verkäufer schaut irgendwie blöd und verzieht sich dann.

Zumindest haben die Meisten der großen Versandhändler Kirschen aller Arten, wenn man irgend was Anderes braucht einfach eine mitbestellen...

Robelix

----------

## schlehmil

Habe mir vor kurzem die Logitech Flat-X gekauft, nachdem mir meine alte Tastatur zu anstrengend geworden ist beim tippen.

Da ich schon länger am Notebook arbeite bin ich das Schreiben mit flachen Tasten gewohnt und deswegen ist die Flat-X halt ideal. Hat zwar ein paar von diesen sinnlosen Multimedia-tasten, aber man braucht sie ja nicht zu nutzen.

Und leise ist sie im Vergleich zu meinem Vorgängermodell.

----------

## Marlo

```
 ...ganz normale Cherry G83...

 ...Logitech Flat-X...
```

Danke. Auch diese beiden habe ich notiert und werde beim Händler nachfragen.

 *Quote:*   

> Überhaupt ist der Tastaturkauf heutzutage nicht mehr so leicht. Ein vor nicht allzulanger Zeit in einem dieser "Geiz ist Blöd"-Märkte geführtes Gespräch lief etwa so:...

 

Ja kann ich bestätigen. "Geiz ist Blöd" führt auch zu Geiz bei der Verkäuferschulung bzw. deren Ausbildung. Und diese "Media Billig"Märkte sind in Wahrheit "Mega Teuer". Aber das ist wohl ein anderes Thema...

Gruß

Ma

----------

## Lenz

Daher kaufe ich meine Hardware nur im Fachgeschäft. Münchens "Computerstrich" in der Schiller-/Landwehrstraße ist dazu ideal, die Beratung ist super (wenn man in die richtigen Geschäfte geht) und die Preise meist mehr als fair.

In "Geiz-ist-Geil"- oder "Media-Billig"-Läden habe ich soweit ich mich erinnern kann noch nie etwas gekauft.

Gruß,

Lenz.

----------

## bossk

Ich oute mich jetzt mal als Microsoft Tastaturen User. Ich nutze seit lÃ¤ngerem die Natural Keyboards von MS, die haben meiner Meinung nach einen super Anschlag und sind ergonomisch! Habe vor 4-5 Jahren einen Narren an diesen Tastaturen gefressen und seit dem kommt mir nichts mehr anderes vor den PC. Sie halten auch lÃ¤nger als die Logitech, die ich frÃ¼her hatte.

Daumen hoch! FÃ¼r das MS Natural Keyboard Pro.

Gruss,

bossk

p.s. nicht alles was von MS kommt ist schlecht!

TIP: Ich wÃ¼rde an Deiner Stelle in einen Laden gehen, der eine Menge Tastaturen ausliegen hat und dort einfach mal jede Testen und dann wirst Du schon merken, welche Dir gefÃ¤llt.

----------

## stahlsau

 *Quote:*   

> p.s. nicht alles was von MS kommt ist schlecht! 

 

 *Quote:*   

> Ich wÃ¼rde an...welche Dir gefÃ¤llt.

 

lol. Wenn das nicht Ironie des Schicksals ist  :Wink: 

Hab auch ne Logitech, die Cordless-Desktop-Optical. Bin sehr zufrieden, auf den "F"-Tasten steht auch F1, F2 etc, und nicht Hilfe oder so  :Wink: 

Wovon ich allerdings sehr abraten würde ist Fujitsu-Siemens. Hatte meine letzte Tastatur von denen, sehr schlechte Qualität, kurze Akkulaufzeit, irgendwie für mich ungeeignete Handgelenk-Winkel und ein wirklich mieser Support.

Ist nur meine Erfahrung, vielleicht ist´s ja anderen Leuten anders ergangen damit, aber ich kauf von der Firma nichts mehr.

----------

## bll0

 *Robelix wrote:*   

>  *Lenz wrote:*   Oh ja, die Windowstaste ist auch das Manko meiner Tastatur. 
> 
> Die nächste Tastatur die ich mir kaufen werde wird dann eine mit Tux-Taste sein . 
> 
> Ich mußte kürzlich feststellen, daß die Pingu-Tastaturen anscheinend nur eine limited Edition waren, und sind praktisch nicht mehr aufzutreiben sind.  
> ...

 

Ich bin vor kurzem erst drüber gestolpert: http://www.getdigital.de/index/0x55 da gibt es die Dinger scheinbar noch!!!!

----------

## bll0

Hier gibt es scheinbar auch noch die einzelnen Tasten für Cherry-Tastaturen:

http://www.xshare.com/tasten/index.html

Gruß,

-A-

----------

## Lenz

GEIL!!! *Bestell*

----------

## Marlo

@bossk:

 *Quote:*   

>  p.s. nicht alles was von MS kommt ist schlecht! 

 

Sehe ich auch so. Technisch und kulturhistorisch betrachtet hat MS durchaus Leistungen vorzuweisen, die niemand absprechen kann. Das es auch eine andere Sichtweise geben kann ist manchmal verständlich.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> MS Natural Keyboard Pro
> 
> und die
> ...

  von stahlsau. Sind notiert und auf meiner Liste gelandet. Dank euch beiden.

Azazel_7@ ! Genau die meinte ich. Hübsch, kann ich nur sagen.

Ma

PS:

Laut bord-statistik sind jetzt ca. 340 user online und die Verbindung ist lahm wie sonst was. Ich hab jetzt so 20 Minuten gebraucht um so ne kleine Nachricht wie diese loszuwerden.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## CyBerian

hallöchen,

als meine letzte Tastatur sich in ihren verdienten Ruhestand begeben hat, habe ich lange überlegt, welche Tastatur ich mir nun zu legen soll. Eigentlich war ich immer ein Freund von Cherry und bin auch eigentlich nie von diesen Tastaturen entäuscht worden. Allerdings arbeite ich inzwischen verstärkt an laptops und habe mich sehr schnell an die flachen tasten und den kurzen anschlag gewöhnt. Aus diesem Grund dachte ich mir warum nicht auch sowas für meine workstation kaufen. Eigentlich wollte ich mir eine entsprechende Cherry tastatur holen, doch als ich dem Computerhändler meines Vertrauens mal nen besuch abgestattet habe, hatte der da gerade die KeySonic ACK-720WK stehen und ich muss sagen, dass ich diese nur kurz getestet habe, und sofort begeistert war  :Smile: 

Also ich bin mit dieser neuen Tastatur sehr zufrieden. Sie ist stabil hat einen sehr angenehmen Anschlag, verrichtet hervorragend ihren Dienst und hat keine überflüssigen Multimediatasten. Außerdem sieht sie auch noch ganz nett aus, was zwar eigentlich nebensache ist aber auch nicht zu verachten  :Smile: 

Also ich kann mich den tipps der anderen eigentlich nur anschließen. Suh dir nen vernünftigen Conmputer laden und "teste" einige Tastaturen auf ihre Beschaffenheit und entscheide dann.

----------

## Marlo

 *Quote:*   

> die KeySonic ACK-720WK

 

Jo, ist notiert @CyBerian

 *Quote:*   

> ...verrichtet hervorragend ihren Dienst und hat keine überflüssigen Multimediatasten.

 

Ist ganz in meinem Sinne. Multimediatasten erinnern mich doch stark an die Pseudopc`s für Kinder bis zu 3 Jahren.

Danke für den Tipp

Ma

----------

## mondauge

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   ...verrichtet hervorragend ihren Dienst und hat keine überflüssigen Multimediatasten. 
> 
> Ist ganz in meinem Sinne. Multimediatasten erinnern mich doch stark an die Pseudopc`s für Kinder bis zu 3 Jahren.

 

Ich für meinen Teil finde multimedia Tasten sehr praktisch. So einfach Sachen, wie Lied umschalten in amarok (oder anderem Player) geht dann ganz schnell und so Tasten wie "web forward" und konsorten, kann man mit nützlichen Programmen belegen, die man dann auf Tastendruck gestartet bekommt, z.b. wird auf "web forward" meine TV Applikation gestartet  :Smile: 

----------

## psyqil

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> Ich für meinen Teil finde multimedia Tasten sehr praktisch.

 

 :Very Happy:  Absolut! Nachdem ich mich immer mit lineak und Konsorten rumgeärgert hab, hab ich hier gestern von xbindkeys gelesen (und es in meiner .xinitrc gefunden   :Shocked:  kA, wann ich das da reingepackt habe...   :Embarassed:  ). Also, ein

```
aterm -g 97x76+74+10 -e 'mutt -Z'
```

auf der Email-Taste oder

```
if [ -e "/mnt/cdrom/.keep" ]

then

        mount /mnt/cdrom

else

        eject

fi

```

für die Medien-Taste...Super! Sogar

```
cd Win/Program\ Files/foobar2000/ ; wine foobar2000 /playpause
```

funzikitine-iert   :Razz: 

Achso, back on topic: MS Natural Keyboard Pro hier, hab ich letztens auf dem Sperrmüll gefunden, endlich ist meine latente Tendovaginitis weg   :Very Happy: 

----------

## hoschi

 *makukasutota wrote:*   

> Ich habe eine Logitech Tastatur. Leider auch mit einem F-Tasten an/aus Schalter. Sonst ist sie eigentlich ganz okay. Falls ich irgendwann aber wieder eine neue brauche, hole ich mir evtl. eine Cherry.
> 
> Btw.: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die F-Tasten Taste beim Booten automatisch zu aktivieren, so ähnlich wie beim Nummernblock?

 

ich auch, logitech-internet-navigator (nein, die zusatztasten brauche ich nicht...braucht die überhaupt jemand?), klasse tastatur, aber die f-taste ist einfach nervig, egal unter welchem os, klarer design-fehler wenn ihr mich fragt, da hat jemand das hirn ausgeschaltet   :Confused: 

theoretisch müsste das möglich sein, man müsste nur wissen wie man die firmware der tastatur anspricht

----------

## b00gy

hm ich habe mir gerade ein sun type6 usb keyboard ersteigert

ist zwar ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig aber wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat, will man diese tastatur nimmer missen

solide verarbeitet, mehr als genug tasten die man wie die multimedia keys belegen kann, sieht fesch aus  :Wink: 

----------

## makukasutota

@hoshi: Jo, hab dieselbe. Die Special Version (also die Schwarze) von Logitech's Internet Navigator. Das mit den F-Tasten ist total nervig, gerade wenn man sie öfters braucht. Über Google habe ich noch nichts herausfinden können, ich habe nur zig Artikel über KHotkeys und den Multimedia Tasten gefunden. Die Multimedia Tasten brauch ich eh nicht.

----------

## Marlo

hi,

@b00gy

 *Quote:*   

> hm ich habe mir gerade ein sun type6 usb keyboard ersteigert 

 

hattest du mit diesem patch schwierigkeiten?

----------

## Robelix

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil finde multimedia Tasten sehr praktisch. So einfach Sachen, wie Lied umschalten in amarok (oder anderem Player) geht dann ganz schnell und so Tasten wie "web forward" und konsorten, kann man mit nützlichen Programmen belegen, die man dann auf Tastendruck gestartet bekommt, z.b. wird auf "web forward" meine TV Applikation gestartet 

 

Dafür hab' ich ein paar Fernbedienungen und lirc - Dann braucht man nichtmal die Hängematte verlassen. (Die neue Trendsportart: Hängematting  :Cool:  )

Bei der Tastatur ist mir lieber sie verzichtet auf die Spielereien und verstellt dafür etwas weniger Platz. Das ist auch einer der Gründe warum ich meinen Logitech Trackball gegen keine Maus auf der Welt tauschen würde.

Robelix

----------

## Frink

Die IBM Rapid Access 2 tippt sich sehr angenehm, hat zwar auch "Multimedia"-Tasten, aber die sind so klein, die bemerkt man fast nicht. Ausserdem ist sie in Schwarz verdammt sexy  :Wink: 

/edit: hat aber leider nicht die angesprochenen doppelten Buchstaben. Aber eventuell hat IBM noch sowas im Angebot?

----------

## baka

Ich hab hier eine IBM-"Klick"-Tastatur rumstehen^^

Ich find die einfach nur stark *g*

Die ist zwar schon uralt. Da lässt sich aber schön drauf rumtippen.

Fast "Schreibmaschinenfeeling"!   :Cool: 

----------

## b00gy

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> @b00gy
> 
>  *Quote:*   hm ich habe mir gerade ein sun type6 usb keyboard ersteigert  
> ...

 

also ich benutze lineak um die einzelnen tasten zu belegen

da hab ich dann firefox mail usw druff nimmer die ursprünglichen 'bedeutungen'

----------

## Marlo

 *Frink wrote:*   

> Ausserdem ist sie in Schwarz verdammt sexy 

 

Ja davon bin ich auch überzeugt; das kleine Schwarze kommt immer gut. 

Und die Tastatur ist selbstverständlich notiert.

Dankeschön

Ma

Boheiee, wenn ich mit der Liste der vielen guten Tipps, die hier zusammen gekommen ist zum Händler gehe kriegt der nen Kollaps.

----------

## lolli78

hallo!

wenn du eine tastatur suchst, für die du garantiert 10 jahre lang ersatzteile bekommst, solltest du dir mal die "green line" von cherry anschauen. die buchstaben sind nicht auf die tasten gedruckt sondern dauerhaft gelasert, und wenn ich mich nicht täusche kannst du sie auch einzeln austauschen. außerdem hat sie den angenehmsten druckpunkt, den ich jemals gefühlt habe - irgendwo zwischen "klick" und notebook-tastatur. leider ist sie nicht ganz billig, aber *das* ist wirkliche, richtige qualität zum (wohl)fühlen.

lorenz (na gut, ich gebe es zu: ich bin etwas verliebt in diese tastatur)

----------

## Lenz

 *lolli78 wrote:*   

> hallo!
> 
> wenn du eine tastatur suchst, für die du garantiert 10 jahre lang ersatzteile bekommst, solltest du dir mal die "green line" von cherry anschauen. die buchstaben sind nicht auf die tasten gedruckt sondern dauerhaft gelasert, und wenn ich mich nicht täusche kannst du sie auch einzeln austauschen. außerdem hat sie den angenehmsten druckpunkt, den ich jemals gefühlt habe - irgendwo zwischen "klick" und notebook-tastatur. leider ist sie nicht ganz billig, aber *das* ist wirkliche, richtige qualität zum (wohl)fühlen.

 

Die Eigenschaften die du beschreibst, sind nich nur Green-Line spezifisch sondern treffen auf alle teureren Cherry-Tastaturen zu, wie z.B. auch die Comfort-Line. Ich muss zugeben, ich bin auch verliebt in meine G80-3000, vor allem wenn ich mir jetzt noch die Tux-Tasten für sie anliefern lasse  :Wink: .

----------

## xmit

Die billigen Cherry Tastaturen taugen überhaupt nichts. Sie haben eine Art Gummimatte und für Vieltipper grenzt das an Körperverletzung. Die vertragen auch überhaupt keine Getränke, ein kleines Missgeschick und sofort ist sie hin. Die teureren Modelle vertragen etwas mehr und hier ist das Tippgefühl auch gut.

Daheim habe ich irgendwann auf eine solide, mittlerweile auch schon ältere IBM Tastatur umgestellt. Die gefällt mir in jeder Hinsicht besser bis auf einen Punkt: sie ist zu laut! Naja und für gelegentliche LAN Parties auch zu schwer. Darum fliegt sie jetzt raus.

Aus Sondertasten mache ich mir überhaupt nichts. Auf den Zehnerblock kann ich zur Not ebenfalls verzichten, lieber würde ich die Maus näher rücken. Mehr Platz auch dem Schreibtisch ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht.

Damit käme schnell das viel gelobte Happy Hacking Keyboard http://www.linuxgazette.com/issue35/dinsel.html in die engere Wahl. Kein Caps Lock  :Smile:  aber leider auch keine Umlaute.   :Sad: 

Aber wenn ich es recht bedenke, finde ich die Tastatur der IBM Thinkpads genial. Mit dem Trackpoint komme ich ebenfalls ganz ausgezeichnet zurecht, endlich kein Umgreifen zur Maus mehr. Daher plane ich nun die Anschaffung einer IBM Space Saver II Tastatur. Ich hoffe sie hat die Mechanik aktueller Thinkpads, auf jedem Fall hat sie den Trackpoint. Eine USB Maus schließe ich zusätzich an, für Spiele ist der Trackpoint denn doch nix. Der Preis von 100 Euro ist allerdings ziemlich abschrenkend. Das Bild auf der IBM Webseite ist leider falsch, darum hier mal ein Link auf einen Laden mit dem korreckten Bild: http://www.it-suche.de/D/IBM_SpaceSaver2_Tastatur_A-Brand_FIX_und_PC_Accessory_1026340.html

----------

## Marlo

 *xmit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Damit käme schnell das viel gelobte Happy Hacking Keyboard http://www.linuxgazette.com/issue35/dinsel.html in die engere Wahl. Kein Caps Lock  aber leider auch keine Umlaute.  

 

Sooo minimalistisch mag ich es auch nicht. Multimediatasten ist die eine Seite aber deswegen braucht man sich nicht selbst zu quälen.  :Very Happy: 

Gleichwohl schönen Dank. Meine Einkaufs-Liste für Montag ist getippt und der Verkäufer wird sich mit Sicherheit laaaange an mich erinnern.

Ma

----------

## Marlo

Herzlichen Dank an alle Tippgeber und Teilnehmer !!

Es ist, nach vielen Diskussionen mit 2 Händlern, eine:

Cherry G80-3000

geworden. Hat zwar nicht all das was ich erwartete, aber als Kompromiss mehr als nur gut.

Gruß

Ma

----------

## Lenz

Mit der G80-3000 (die Tastatur habe ich auch) hast du eine sehr gute Wahl getroffen. Du wirst lange an dieser tollen Tastatur Spaß haben. Schlicht aber gut.  :Smile: 

----------

## Phlogiston

hallo zusammen, habt ihr auch schon was von der linux tastatur gehört? Ist ja noch nicht lange rausgekommen das Ding.

Was meint ihr dazu, aslo ich möchte das Teil bestellen, weiss jedoch nicht wo  :Sad: 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/50446

Grüsse Phlogiston

----------

## xmit

Ein Pinguin allein macht noch lange kein Linux. Die Tastatur ist scheuslich, viel zu klobig. Sie entspricht in keinster Weise dem Geist von Linux, wonach jedes Teil genau eine Aufgabe perfekt erfüllt. Dieses Teil ist viel zu überfrachtet. Weniger ist mehr.

----------

